# Maybe my confidence got boosted? lol What is a solid 8.5/10?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Honestly most of this is just in good fun but I sort of wanna know! So I went to a festival with friends. 3 days with camping. I am known to go fly around solo and cruise. I did just that on the first night, ran into a cute women about 10yrs younger, she is 5'10" and all over me. Actually a very cool and hilarious women. Our personalities worked well. We slept together the first night and hung together the rest of the weekend. 

We we were together in the festival and another woman approaches me and gives me the total up and down scan like 5ft from me. I thought she was mad or I did something wrong. She then walks to my new camping friend and whispers in her ear, "he is totally a solid 8.5 and you should definitely *** him tonight, then walks off...... LOL. I about fell down laughing. She told her "dun did that".....But it was all so funny. That is such a specific number!!


Yeah, it seemed like quite a confidence boost but then I am like, "babe, what is an 8.5 anyway, and a solid one at that?" then I ask "8.5 is so odd, what can I do to get to an even 9? Heels and lipstick maybe????"

We now make jokes about everything being a "solid 8.5"....


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Perhaps the missing 1.5 might have to do with humility/modesty... 

Sent from my HTC_M9u using Tapatalk


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

* BobSmith
...... She then walks to my new camping friend and whispers in her ear, "he is totally a solid 8.5 and you should definitely *** him tonight,.....*

I never had that happen to me or anyone I know, nothing even close.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I hope I don;t get roasted like I am looking for an ego boost here. It just hit me, ok, so is that like Gossling standard or what? lol I am sort of kidding because we got a really good laugh at it and that girl was so drunk she probably doesn't remember saying it. I honestly think she approached me to talk to me and did not even realize I was there with someone. Then was like......crap.......make a smooth exit.......

I am also not a tall/dark/hansom type so not like I am all that. I don't wear arrogance cologne or anything.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Now, you know that you don't need an emotional connection to have sex. There goes that excuse.

A solid 8.5 means that you're better than an 8 but not quite a nine. Maybe lose ten pounds? Or, dress better? You don't need to sweat it either way. Besides, it was only the opinion of a drunk twenty-something.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> Well, I hope I don;t get roasted like I am looking for an ego boost here. It just hit me, ok, so is that like Gossling standard or what? lol I am sort of kidding because we got a really good laugh at it and that girl was so drunk she probably doesn't remember saying it. I honestly think she approached me to talk to me and did not even realize I was there with someone. Then was like......crap.......make a smooth exit.......
> 
> I am also not a tall/dark/hansom type so not like I am all that. I don't wear arrogance cologne or anything.


If you were a nine she would have brought you a cooked breakfast in bed.
If you were a ten she would have arranged delivery of breakfast in bed just so she wouldn’t have to leave.
Did you get any breakfast?
🤔😂


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> If you were a nine she would have brought you a cooked breakfast in bed.
> If you were a ten she would have arranged delivery of breakfast in bed just so she wouldn’t have to leave.
> Did you get any breakfast?
> 🤔😂


LMAO!! Sum*****, I did the cooking!! I will definitely be waiting for a breakfast in bed! I might be waiting awhile!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> LMAO!! Sum*****, I did the cooking!! I will definitely be waiting for a breakfast in bed! I might be waiting awhile!


Your rating is going down dude,wayyyyyyyy down.
Please tell me she at least provided “dessert”.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

bobsmith said:


> Honestly most of this is just in good fun but I sort of wanna know! So I went to a festival with friends. 3 days with camping. I am known to go fly around solo and cruise. I did just that on the first night, ran into a cute women about 10yrs younger, she is 5'10" and all over me. Actually a very cool and hilarious women. Our personalities worked well. We slept together the first night and hung together the rest of the weekend.
> 
> We we were together in the festival and another woman approaches me and gives me the total up and down scan like 5ft from me. I thought she was mad or I did something wrong. She then walks to my new camping friend and whispers in her ear, "he is totally a solid 8.5 and you should definitely *** him tonight, then walks off...... LOL. I about fell down laughing. She told her "dun did that".....But it was all so funny. That is such a specific number!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like the sort of loose woman that gives you a disease. So does the “rater”.

Those are good for an ego boost, but not for anything more, and better double sack it.
You like your “festivals”, eh bob?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Have you never heard the festival goers motto. 
Hey Hey Hey the first of may. 
Outdoor sex begins today.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

bahaha! Does it count if in a nice air conditioned RV?

To clarify, she provided the "rain jacket" and insisted. I realize some may have bad experiences and maybe my day is coming but this one is a non-issue and I tend to trust her. We are still talking, she is actually an RN, director of nursing at a hospital, and nursing educator. So we are both smart people doing incredibly dumb shi&,.......LOL

Hell, I was making coffee one morning and asked her how much she wanted and she said, "oh, about 8.5 ounces"........lol She is not going to let it go!

She is about 2hrs away, which might be good because I am sort of addicted to her personality, but I think her blond moments would be a problem. She seems like a toy store trinket you wind up and just watch it happen. I told her if we go out again, we will go to a place with soft padded walls for her safety.....lol


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just don't turn needy. 😎


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

bobsmith said:


> bahaha! Does it count if in a nice air conditioned RV?
> 
> To clarify, she provided the "rain jacket" and insisted. I realize some may have bad experiences and maybe my day is coming but this one is a non-issue and I tend to trust her. We are still talking, she is actually an RN, director of nursing at a hospital, and nursing educator. So we are both smart people doing incredibly dumb shi&,.......LOL
> 
> ...


Andy’s second rule of dating.
No nurses,their crazy.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Andy’s second rule of dating.
> No nurses,their crazy.


I feel like that can be such a great thing!:wink2: I mean, I might even injure myself just to hang out with the crazies for a bit. They can make your stay so much more fun!

Here, let me stick you..... Oh wait, that was an artery, not a vein, my bad......


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Ohhh to bad your not a 9.. a 9 would have scored a threesome with those two ladies.

Maybe next time


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

What time was it when this happened? 1:45 am, maybe?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Haiku said:


> What time was it when this happened? 1:45 am, maybe?


It was half eight.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't be upset when you find out she is a teacher and was grading on a curve😂


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

That is so awesome! Good to know "you've still got it!"

I don't know your background but I recently divorced and something BIZARRE happened. ALL these guys started hitting on me. I was worried being in my 50's I was over the hill. But I must put off a scent or something... True, I don't wear a wedding ring anymore, but you hear of married people having affairs all the time. When I was married no one ever hit on me (that I noticed). 

Now I have a great boyfriend who things I'm totally hot and I'm having to fight the other men off with a stick. But you are doing better than me. My 30 year old neighbor who used to hit on me kept insisting I was super hot so I asked him "objectively on a scale of 1 - 10" and he thought about it and said "At least a 7" like that was a miraculously high number. (Of course he described his ex as a 3 and that was when they were still together, so he's a pretty tough grader.)



bobsmith said:


> Honestly most of this is just in good fun but I sort of wanna know! So I went to a festival with friends. 3 days with camping. I am known to go fly around solo and cruise. I did just that on the first night, ran into a cute women about 10yrs younger, she is 5'10" and all over me. Actually a very cool and hilarious women. Our personalities worked well. We slept together the first night and hung together the rest of the weekend.
> 
> We we were together in the festival and another woman approaches me and gives me the total up and down scan like 5ft from me. I thought she was mad or I did something wrong. She then walks to my new camping friend and whispers in her ear, "he is totally a solid 8.5 and you should definitely *** him tonight, then walks off...... LOL. I about fell down laughing. She told her "dun did that".....But it was all so funny. That is such a specific number!!
> 
> ...


----------

